# Southern California Betta Meeting Jan 15th 2011



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I will be hosting the upcoming Golden State Betta club meeting at my home in San Jacinto, CA on Saturday, Jan. 15th 2011 at 1pm...There will be a raffle and a demonstration given by Karen Mac Auley (little O'l me) on how to photograph your Betta fish...

If you are interested in attending this meeting contact me at [email protected] for more info and address....

We hope to see you here! Don't forget the GSB will be holding their very 1st show in May....This is a great opportunity to meet the breeders and get involved!

Happy New Year!

Karen Mac Auley
Mac Auley's Betta Beauties
San Jacinto, CA
http://quicksilverchihuahuas.webs.com/mybettasplendens.htm



__._,_.___


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I obviously can't make it but I will wish you good luck on the conference. I hope you get a great turn out.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I wanna go! *cries and complains about airline fees*. Hopefully we get our betta club here....


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I wanna go! *cries and complains about airline fees*. Hopefully we get our betta club here....


Try booking through southwest...it can get as cheap as only 49-53 dollars for a one way flight to California...I use southwest airlines all the time to visit my fiancee.. ;-) So you might only be spending $106 (without taxes, of course...) for airline tickets..


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

MrVamp, you need to save for convention.....It is in CA and it is going to be a blast! 

I'll try and take some pics at the meeting so you can see some of what goes on and the members that attend.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My mom has something in LA the same days as the convention so me and my dad will probably be in San Francisco hehe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to see some pics of the meeting.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

What do you talk about?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice! Get a camera and record the whole thing. I wish I could go. :/


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww... stupid Hawaii Lol. I want to go to a Betta convention soo bad, but I'm guessing they focus more for people who breed and show Bettas...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup but it's a great opportunity to get some amazing bettas for CHEAP.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bloo97 said:


> What do you talk about?


Bettas, of course! lol


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well the meeting was awesome. I had lots of fun and learned a lot . I also came home with a new girl. ;P


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The meeting was great! Yvonne gave me a pair of marble Pk's! I'll upload pics sometime, now that I saw the fish photography demo!


----------



## Shizuka Mori (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a shame there's nothing to do here in Michigan. I would've attended if I wasn't so far away from you. Well, I'm glad for those who did attend and came home with some new friends.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see pic of the new fish, guys!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Bettas, of course! lol


I got that. :lol:

Geez, I want to go to one of these! I need one down here.


----------

